
Study: In-Game Video Advertising Trumps TV Advertising In Effectiveness - azharcs
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/24/study-in-game-video-advertising-trumps-tv-advertising-in-effectiveness/
======
mpk
This bodes well for QuakeLive.

IIRC it's totally free and revenue is going to come from in-game advertising.

But then again, the environment lends itself to ads. In World of Warcraft, for
example, you'd be breaking an illusion if ads for Jolt cola started popping
up.

------
stcredzero
I wonder how profitable the product placement of the VW Beetle is for both the
film makers and for VW?

